
Elon Musk Worries SpaceX Won’t Get to Mars Before He Dies - elsewhen
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/elon-musk-worries-spacex-won-e2-80-99t-get-to-mars-before-he-dies/ar-BB10XMVm
======
mdorazio
It's actually good to see Elon be more humble and realistic about some goals.
In this case, I personally think getting humans to Mars is entirely doable in
less than 20 years, and the SpaceX goal of a colony by 2050 is plausible, but
probably optimistic. The biggest roadblock is the same it's always been -
there's just not much of an economic reason to get humans to Mars, so it's a
constant uphill battle.

